# best line up



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Well let's get some pics of a line up of birds. My best from a 2015.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I can't compete with that.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

SidVicious said:


> Well I can't compete with that.


Me neither...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow!:shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you win already.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

You even bagged a Eurasian Wigeon? That is a seriously impressive day.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Opening day 2012. Good pile of ducks. Just early season so they're all ugly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Who can name them? Left to right. (King Eiders)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Harlequin, oldsquaw, surf scooter, King eider, Eurasian widgeon, gwt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

quackaddict35 said:


> Harlequin, oldsquaw, surf scooter, King eider, Eurasian widgeon, gwt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close, what kind of gwt??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

king eider said:


> Well let's get some pics of a line up of birds. My best from a 2015.


Show off!!

Speaking of showing off, guess who drew a swan tag and has a nice little 410 load ready to go for this one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Close, what kind of gwt??


Aleutian Green Wing! It's got a light tracer around the green band on the head. No white bar on the sides in front of the wing pockets.



hamernhonkers said:


> Show off!!
> 
> Speaking of showing off, guess who drew a swan tag and has a nice little 410 load ready to go for this one


Come on up!! Love to spend a day or two in the blind with ya!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hammer,
He looks like this! It was a really good specimen. It should be seeing how it was January. I must be honest though. I can't fully take credit as to the juvenile Eurasian Wigeon. We (3 hunters) jumped a flock of them off the embankment in the lagoon and my first shot was to the group of them that flushed (this bird in that group). My 2nd & 3rd shots were on the Aleutian GWT as I saw it flush a different direction. So later that night we drew straws. Yours truly won the bird. He's currently at Grant Wilborn's. Can't wait to get him back with one of my Kings.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

quackaddict35 said:


> Opening day 2012. Good pile of ducks. Just early season so they're all ugly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Haul.

I'm glad, I'm not the only person who shoots Ruddies.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

king eider said:


> Well let's get some pics of a line up of birds. My best from a 2015.


You win
We tried for a 10 man limit of coots but fell short. That's the only thing that could compete with that.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So I learned something new today about green wing teal!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is one of my favorites from last season.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

king eider said:


> Aleutian Green Wing! It's got a light tracer around the green band on the head. No white bar on the sides in front of the wing pockets.
> 
> Come on up!! Love to spend a day or two in the blind with ya!!!


Swan or no Swan, I would love to come back up and spend a couple day's on that amazing marsh with you again. I will never forget 2 years ago, that was an amazing experience:shock:


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Nice Haul.
> 
> I'm glad, I'm not the only person who shoots Ruddies.


Haha I don't know if I try too honestly. It's almost always a knee jerk reaction when those things buzz the blind like they do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

quackaddict35 said:


> Haha I don't know if I try too honestly. It's almost always a knee jerk reaction when those things buzz the blind like they do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may or may not have done spot and stalk ruddy hunts on the dikes of Northern Utah. 

Most frequently it's walking back to the truck and a wild ruddy appears within range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Beat that!-O,- LOL!:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd be so embarrassed to say I shot a smiley much less post pictures of it on a forum


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'd be so embarrassed to say I shot a smiley much less post pictures of it on a forum


It's the new thing these days, All the cool kids are doing it!;-)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

About the only thing I have that will get king eider to even look are these funny red birds with blue patches on there wings











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Nice Haul.
> 
> I'm glad, I'm not the only person who shoots Ruddies.


I shoot at Ruddies quite frequently.

I rarely shoot Ruddies.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

hamernhonkers said:


> About the only thing I have that will get king eiders to even look at are these funny red birds with blue patches on there wings


It's pretty tough to beat a cinnamon teal IMO. I've been trying (unsuccessfully) to get a prime specimen for a few years now. It will be a great day when I finally make it happen.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> About the only thing I have that will get king eider to even look are these funny red birds with blue patches on there wings
> 
> 
> 
> Man do you have that right!! Still yet to bag one worthy of the wall....


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

This one is from two years ago mallards teal goldeneye good mix between 4 of us
View attachment 89682


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

king eider said:


> Well let's get some pics of a line up of birds. My best from a 2015.


And one that you justly deserved my friend! Still wish Charlie would have stopped that **** truck!~


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

quackaddict35 said:


> Harlequin, oldsquaw, surf scooter, King eider, Eurasian widgeon, gwt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close, Its a white wing scoter, and a STUD at that.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> And one that you justly deserved my friend! Still wish Charlie would have stopped that **** truck!~


Ya, still glad Charlie was to concerned about the trailer.... Lucky us for sure!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude- the concern wasn't for his trailer, he was hungry! 

On that fateful ride that day:

Me: *HEY* those are *Aleutian TEAL*!

Charlie: Eh, lets go get a bite to eat, then we'll come back...

Me: ~Thoughts~ yeah right, the killers in the rig behind us will get em before we get around the next bend in this road... -)O(- :-x

Glad someone got em, but it should have been us dangit! lol


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This might not be the best line up, but in my opinion, there is nothing more pretty than a mature blue goose. This was "how he laid" when I went out to pick him up. Also, it's hard to beat the variety of canadian geese and their subspecies found in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> This might not be the _*best*_ line up, but in my opinion, there is nothing more pretty than a mature blue goose. This was "how he laid" when I went out to pick him up. Also, it's hard to beat the variety of canadian geese and their subspecies found in Saskatchewan.


Nice! Id love to get a good blue one day... fingers crossed this Fall.

"Best" will always be in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Nice! Id love to get a good blue one day... fingers crossed this Fall.
> 
> "Best" will always be in the eye of the beholder.


Head down to TX or LA in the rice country, it will be hard NOT to get many.


----------

